# Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo |wavey: ,

im April beschlossen Boardi Stockfisch (Jürgen) und meine Wenigkeit einen gemeinsamen Welsansitz in AW zu unternehmen. Da ich schon seit längerem vorhatte, kurz vor der Schonzeit ein verlängertes Wochenende den Wallis nachzustellen, war der Termin schnell vereinbart.

Nach einem Spießrutenlauf in Sachen Gastkarte für das Land NÖ und der Gastlizenz war Dank einer Mitarbeiterin der Gustverwaltung dann doch am Mittwoch alles klar und dem gemeinsamen Welsansitz stand nichts mehr im Wege.

Rob war so nett und borgte uns sein Boot. An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank #6 und schade, dass du keine Zeit gefunden hast, eine Nacht mit uns zu fischen.

Nach unzähligen Mails stand mir Stockfisch gegenüber und wir verstanden uns auf Anhieb (der oberösterreichische Dialekt ist dem Deutschen sehr ähnlich :m ).

Schnell waren die ersten Montagen ausgebracht und  das Camp aufgebaut. Gegen Abend stiess noch Mahatawana (Gregor) zu uns. So dümpelten 5 Welsmontagen vor sich hin, als ein Stoppel von Jürgen verschwand und der Freilauf seiner Multirolle ein herrliches Geräusch von sich gab. Rasch Kontakt aufgenommen, Anhieb gesetzt, doch leider hing der Wels nicht. Frohen Mutes wurde die Boje wieder ausgebarcht, jedoch konnten keine weiteren Bisse verzeichnet werden. Als Tageskartenfischer durfte Jürgen in der Nacht nicht fischen und so waren nur mehr 3 Welsmontagen draussen.

In der Früh verliess uns Gregor und wir fischen wieder mit 4 Montagen, als Jürgen abermals einen Biss verzeichnen konnte und diesmal griff der Haken. Jürgen konnte 2 starke Kopfstösse in der Angel spüren, danach dürfte sich der Wels in das Loch zurückgezogen haben. Als wir den Hänger mittels Boot gelöst hatten, war der Wels weg.
Danach befischte ein Spinnfischer vom Boot aus unseren Bereich. Regelmässig liess er seine Kunstköder nicht mal 3 Meter von unseren Ködern aufklatschen #d . Unter Tags tat sich nichts, als gegen Nachmittag besagter Spinnfischer wieder schimpfend auftauchte und mit den Worten "Ich fahre über die Schnüre" einfach meine Montage aubriss|gr: . Als ich ihn etwas unfreundlich nach seinen Geisteszustand befragte |krach: , beruhigte Jürgen die Situation und am Rückweg nahm er Rücksicht auf die vorhanden Montagen. Ich verstehe diesen Fischer nicht, es wäre kein Problem sich zu arrangieren, denn er kann ohne Mühe an unseren Montagen vorbei, aber naja.

Gegen 23.00 Uhr an diesem Abend konnte man Raubgeräusche von grossen Welsen vernehmen und wir rechneten mit Bissen, was sich aber als falsch heraustellen sollte.

Am nächsten Abend kamen Gregor und Fingers (Martin) zu uns. Etwas später besuchten uns Frabau und sein Onkel, die irrtümlich als neue Aufsichtsfischer verdächtigt wurden :q . Es wurde nett geplaudert und wieder tanzten eine Menge Knicklichter in der Abenddämmerung, als der Regen einsetzte. Vieleicht bringt der Wetterumschwung die erhofften Fische.

In feucht fröhlicher Runde ging dieser Abend zu Ende.
Ausser ein paar Raubgeräuschen war keine Aktivität zu bemerken. In der Nacht wurde leider ein Biss wegen Sturm nicht als solcher erkannt. 

Am Samstag brachten Martin und ich noch das Boot zu Robs Grosseltern, wo wir mit einem tollen Frühstück empfangen wurden (@ Rob; deine Grosseltern sind einfach Spitze :l ).

Fait: sehr nette Boardis kennengelernt, eine Menge Spass gehabt, viel fachgesimpelt und einfach eine schöne Zeit am Wasser verbracht.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich keine Fotos geschossen habe, aber Jürgen at diesen Part übernommen.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Geiler Bericht, Werner! Schade: so viele Bisse und kein Lohn!
Ende Juli gibt es einen Waller-Bericht von der "Sektion" Donau-Abwinden. 

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Servas Ritschie,

super #6 . Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf. Hoffentlich habt ihr mehr Erfolg.

lg
Werner


----------



## FraBau (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo Werner|wavey: 

Toller Bericht, nur Schade, das Ihr keinen der wenigen Bisse verwerten konntet 

War sehr Nett Euch mal Persönlich kennenzulernen. Ihr seid tolle und nette Kollegen#6 , was man ja nicht von ALLEN behaupten kann (wie in deinem Bericht nachzulesen ist). Ich hoffe, man sieht sich bei Gelegenheit wieder, denn bei der grösse des Revieres ist das ja nicht so einfach 

PS: Die Verwechslung, wir als neue Aufsichtsfischer, war schon witzig:q


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*



			
				FraBau schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, man sieht sich bei Gelegenheit wieder, denn bei der grösse des Revieres ist das ja nicht so einfach



Werden wir schon schaffen :q .



			
				FraBau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verwechslung, wir als neue Aufsichtsfischer, war schon witzig




Ich habe auch daran gedacht, dass ihr den Platz in Anspruch nehmen wollt.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Servus Werner!

Der Dissertation fehlen nur noch 25 Seiten (330 sinds schon) und wenn nicht ein Fundamentalereignis eintritt, werde ich sie am 28. Juni meinem Professor abgeben. Danach werde ich das in Wien ausreichend begießen und wenn ich wieder ausgenüchtert bin, geht’s ab nach OÖ. Als Kompensation für die ertragenen Leiden zwischen meinen Aktenbergen der letzten Jahre werde ich dann wochenlang an meiner heiß geliebten Donau fischen. Jipi! Angelzeugs rein, Dreibein kommt ebenfalls mit und dann wird gefischt und gleich noch am Wasser lecker Fischgulasch übern Feuer gekocht. Wenn ich dann noch einen Wels fange – und der braucht gar nicht so riesig sein – dann ist die Welt nur noch wunderbar.

Ritschie


----------



## Florian12 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hi!#h
Danke, für den tollen Bericht. Schade, viele Bisse aber kein Fisch. Vielleicht funktioniert es beim nächsten Mal. Echt komischer Mann, fährt einfach über eure Montagen#q . Er hättte sich wenigstens entschuldigen können. Find ich einfach nicht o.k. 
Vielleicht fahre ich nächstes wochenende nach AW und versuche ein paar Räuber zu fangen|evil: .
lG Florian12


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hi Florian,

freut mich, dass Dir mein Bericht gefällt.

Der komische Mann hat das mit Absicht gemacht #d 

Wünsch dir viel Glück fürs Wochenende. Hoffentlich klappt es bei Dir besser. Ich werde mich im Juni auf Hecht und Zander konzentrieren.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo,


			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Rob war so nett und borgte uns sein Boot. An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank #6 und schade, dass du keine Zeit gefunden hast, eine Nacht mit uns zu fischen.


Von mir auch Danke, war sehr praktisch .. hab nicht mal wirklich ein schlechtes Gefühl gehabt mit Haken im Schlauchboot zu sitzen 



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> (der oberösterreichische Dialekt ist dem Deutschen sehr ähnlich :m ).


... musst ja nicht gleich beleidigend werden :q .. wir haben eine eigene Sprache bzw. Dialekt |supergri
Aber dafür habt ihr 'Halbwiener' mich ein wenig versaut, am Wochenende erwischte ich mich immer wieder, dass meine Aussprache sich doch ein wenig angepasst hatte in der kurzen Zeit #q



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Fait: sehr nette Boardis kennengelernt, eine Menge Spass gehabt, viel fachgesimpelt und einfach eine schöne Zeit am Wasser verbracht.
> 
> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich keine Fotos geschossen habe, aber Jürgen at diesen Part übernommen.


Muss auch sagen, dass ich die Zeit in 'eurem' Revier sehr genossen habe, auch wenns nicht so wirklich mit den Wallern geklappt hat .. aber wie gesagt, ich werde sicher wieder kommen .. und dann sehn wir weiter .. 

ein paar Bilder gibts jetzt noch ..




die ursprünglichen Bewohner des Platzes




Werner beim Bojensetzen




Samstag morgen


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür habt ihr 'Halbwiener' mich ein wenig versaut, am Wochenende erwischte ich mich immer wieder, dass meine Aussprache sich doch ein wenig angepasst hatte in der kurzen Zeit #q



Oida, des passt scho :q 
Woa eh ur leiwand |supergri 

Danke für die Fotos.
Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine 2. Auflage geben.

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hi Werner,

jaja .. genau das meinte ich .. hinter einem NÖ-Kennzeichen verstecken und dann den Wiener raushängen lassen (an alle Wiener, bitte jetzt nicht persönlich nehmen *gg*)

Eine 2. Auflage wirds von meiner Seite her sicher geben, jetzt beginnt dann zwar leider die Schonzeit, aber dafür kann ich mir ja einstweilen mitn Zanderärgern die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## rob (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

sauberer bericht werner!!!
schade das ich zuhause bleiben musste,aber meine zeit kommt heuer noch:m
der herr koleriker soll langsam aufpassen wie er sich am wasser verhält:r
mit dem muss ich mal ein wort reden,das geht ja so überhaupt gar nicht!!!
so ein trottel!!!das sagt sogar mein opa und das heisst was.
echt !?habt ihr frühstück bei meinen grosselter bekommendie sind echt ein wahnsinn!!!!freut mich sehr!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hi Rob,

bei der 2. Auflage bist du dabei.

Der Koleriker ist halt ein Sturschädl. Am Vormittag hätte er ohne Probleme rauffahren können. Da hatten wir noch echte Bojen mit Kanister gesetzt. Ist anscheinend nicht so lustig, wenn man keine Reissleinen abreissen kann.

Frühstück war super, Toast mit Marmelade, Kaffee und Kipferl #6 

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Servus Werner!
Danke für Deinen Erlebnisbericht!Hab schon einige Zeit geglaubt,in dieser Boardecke verkehrt niemand mehr! Schade,daß Ihr so einen Urian nicht landen 
konntet.Aber das klappt sicher beim nächsten Mal!Mit dem "komischen Mann"
müßte man einmal "deutsch" reden.
Bei uns läuft es eher zäh mit viel Schmelzwasser und zur Zeit sogar + 240cm
über Normalpegelstand!


----------



## stockfisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo,

naja, das Problem ist halt, dass man bei so nen Typen nicht recht viel erreichen wird. Ich hab echt versucht, in Ruhe mit ihm zu reden (habe zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade Köder kontrolliert und war somit direkt bei ihm), aber recht viel Einsicht hat er nicht wirklich gezeigt. Das einzige Argument war, er zahle genauso für die Karte und deswegen könne es nicht sein, dass wir den Altarm mehr oder weniger absperren (wobei dazu gesagt sein, es war sicher ein Bereich von ca 30m zur Verfügung, wo man leicht über die Schnüre drüber hätte gleiten können.. wenn man halt nur wollte ..  bzw. Werners Schnur war in der Luft ).  Das ist eine reine Prinzipsache bei ihm, wie ich draussen war ists ja auch leicht gegangen dass er vorbeikommt #c
Recht viel Chance seh ich halt nicht, gegen so einen Ignoranten etwas anzurichten .. ausser vielleicht mal ein Bier mit ihm trinken und so tun als ob man ein Fruend sei? Dann funktionierts vielleicht auch mit so einem Idioten


----------



## fingers (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

_dere werner !

geiler bericht, war echt eine tolle sache, schad das nicht mehr gegangen ist:c.
beim nächsten ansitz könnt ihr mit mir rechnen. 
und das mitn lustigen, beim nächstenmal versenken wir ihn :q.
@ werner -  bin gerade dabei mir einen zweiten rutenhalter zu bauen #6
@ rob - echt tolle großeltern #6


              fingers gruß_


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo Martin,

ist da ein weiterer Welsfischer in Kommen ?? :m :m 

Bei 2 Rutenhalter sind aber das nächste Mal auch 2 Welsmontagen draussen, gell :q :q .

lg
Werner


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Grias euch zusammen#h !
Super Bericht Werner#6 .
Echt schade das nicht mehr gegangen ist aber das nächste mal nach der Schonzeit wird's bestimmt was:m :q !
Ich bereite mich gerade seelisch vor auf den Po und kanns kaum noch erwarten|uhoh: :g ....


----------



## posengucker (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hi Gregor,

genau, das nächste Mal gibt es Schleim .

Neue Lage, 10 Tage. Hoffentlich geht was unten. Laichzeit ist so gut wie abgeschlossen.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo AW Jungs!

Also Werner Du hast einen echt tollen Situationsbericht aus AW geschrieben, aber dabei hast Du mein Blut ordentlich zum kochen gebracht.:c 

Seit Wochen reißt mir "jeden" Tag so ein Arschl... meine Haselnußstecken, die als Futtermarkierung dienen, heraus. Wenn ich den einmal erwische gibts echt Zores. |splat2: Kannst Du bitte hier und in aller Öffentlichkeit das Boot und die Uhrzeit der aktvitäten dieses Spinnfischers beschreiben. Vermutlich liest er ohnehin mit und kann somit erahnen was ihm demnächst blüht. Falls es Dir jedoch zu riskant erscheint, bitte bitte unbedingt per PN. Der Schurke muß belehrt werden|krach: .

Hier noch eine kurze aber sehr wichtige Anmerkung: nahezu alle AWler sind echt klasse Kollegen und sehr nette Jungs. Lediglich der einzige macht dort ständig Kummer und Ärger #d . Ich denke der müßte bei Gelegenheit eines besseren belehrt werden. Rob, so kann und darf es dort echt nicht weitergehen. 

Leider -oder erfreulicherweise- haben wir dieses WE wieder frischen Rapshonig geschleudert und zusätzlich einen Teil der Bienenvölker in die Akazienwälder gebracht, deshalb konnte nur ganz kurz unser Futterplatzerl besucht werden, an fischen war leier nicht zu denken. Pardon bitte dafür, aber das nächste mal bringen Weisl und ich den AWlern frischen Kaffee etc, OK. 

Ab morgen gehts wieder bei auch bei uns wieder voll los in Revier, denn die Gelben dort werden schön langsam träge und übermütig :q .


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Hallo Josef,

ich will hier keine Hexenjagd veranstalten, werde Dir aber das "Täterprofil" per PN mitteilen. 

Ein klärendes Gespräch wäre auf jeden Fall notwendig.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Danke sehr Werner, die Antwort ist bereits eingelangt, sehr nett von Dir. 

Der Boyenentferner bekommt in Hinkunft meine besonderes Zuneigung:m


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

sehr fein drohne!
das nächstemal wenn ich ihn sehe kann er sich von mir auch was anhören.mit dem durchreissen der montage hat er meine grenze definitiv überschritten!!
wenn einige mit ihm schimpfen wird es ihm hoffentlich bald zu blöd.

hey werner und gregor!!
super,fahrt ihr zum harri runter!!:l
welches boot bekommt ihr den?weil das mittlere hat jetzt einen nagel neuen 40 ps 4 taktmotor.der geht ab wie sau und verbraucht nur die hälfte sprit!!
super boot jetzt!!
beste grüsse 
rob

ps:ihr müsst für mich an die geile neue stelle im maestre fahren und die welse fangen die ich verschlagen habe.dort bekommt ihr sicher einen biss!!!


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Servas Rob,

genau so sehe ich das auch. Wenn mehrer ihm die Meinung geigen, dann denkt er vielleicht doch mal nach, ob sein Verhalten am Wasser korrekt ist. Du kennst mich, am Wasser will ich meine Ruhe und keine Streit oder Kleinkrieg. Wenn es allerdings nicht anders geht, dann werden wir uns was überlegen.

Nächste Woche, Donnerstag Abend starten der Gregor und ich in Richtung Delta. Wir sollten das Boot mit dem neuen Motor bekommen. Den Maistra zeig ich dem Gregor auf jeden Fall und wenn alles passt, werden wir die Stelle befischen. Wir sind halt ein verlängertes Wochenende unten (bis Dienstag früh) und im Maistra ist ja immer der 
K(r)ampf mit den Sportbooten.

lg
Werner


----------



## richard (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Na dann gutes gelingen und fette Beute!


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

ja super!
von mir auch ein kräftiges petri!!!sind ja eh einige tage!wirst sehen das neue boot ist der wahnsinn.der motor fetzt.
und dem geldbeutel tut er auch sicher gut.
mit sportbooten hatten wir eigentlich keine probleme.am wochenende ist es aber sicher weniger ruhig.
bei uns waren nur ein ital.welsfischer mit seinem boot beim loch bei den vielen holzstempen verankert.wir weiter unten und nach der gabelung 4 boote vom wallerp.
die sind natürlich in der früh relativ schnell an uns vorbei und alles hat geschaukelt.
aus der dreckspur seit ihr aber voll raus!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Danke Richard,

ich will nur nichts verschreien oder mir zu grosse Hoffnungen machen. Im April herrschten beste Bedingungen (ausser einem Kaltlufteinbruch Mitte Woche).
Wasser zwischen 14 und 15 Grad, nicht sandig, kein Treibgut, Waller unterwegs usw., jedoch konnte mein Angelpartner Peter nur einen Wels mit 1.16 Meter überlisten und das noch dazu sehr kurios (mitten beim Auslegen der Montagen, ca 5 Meter vom Boot entfernt).

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es dem Gregor gefällt.

@Rob: Dank auch Dir, vielleicht haben wir Glück. Waren bei Euch auch noch so viele Kutter vom Meer in Richtung Grande Po im Gnocca unterwegs?

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

nein werner!
eigentlich kein einziger!
haben nur einige ausflugsschiffe gesehen und die baggerarbeiter bei der mündungsmauer.die haben sie jetzt erhöht,so das du die mauer immer gut sehen kannst.
ausserdem kann man jetzt uf der mauer fischen:qlg rob


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Bei uns sind die regelmäßig vom Meer raufgekommen.
Volles Rohr, oft zu dritt und mehr Boote.
Sahen aus wie Terroristen mit Ihren Sturmhauben und  die Sonnenbrillen drüber.

Was die gemacht haben (ausser mächtigen Wellen, bei denen kleine Wallerfischer ganz seekrank werden) |kopfkrat .

Haben die echt die Mauer erhöht. Liegen anscheinend zu viele Aussenborder am Grund des Po .  Wäre mal einen Versuch wert.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Liegen anscheinend zu viele Aussenborder am Grund des Po . Wäre mal einen Versuch wert.


wieso,brauchst an aussenborder?:q:m
nein im ernst,das wäre sicher auch mal einen versuch wert.denke der zander geht da sicher auch ned schlecht!

dir gregor wünsch ich vom ganzen herzen einen wunderschönen ersten podeltaaufenthalt!!!!!!wirst sehen,es wird dir sicher gefallen!wünsch dir viel fischkontakt und nur die besten eindrücke!!!
wieder ein neuer infizierter:q:q:m
petri,gutes wetter und bedingungen euch beiden!!!
trinkt einen espresso im netten cafe am hauptplatz für mich:m
lg
rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

Danke Richard:m !
Servas Rob|wavey: , ich freu mich schon auf meinen ersten Po-Trip kann's kaum noch erwarten:q |uhoh: !
Ich lasse mich von Werner meinen privaten Guide herumkutschieren:g :q !
Schließlich kennt Ihr ja da unten jeden Stein und jedes Loch, es wird bestimmt Saugeil:k ....


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*

ja bestimmt mein bester:mübrigens!!!könnt ihr so nett sein und mir meinen grossen weisen kühlaku mitnehmen!den hab ich unten vergessender müsste beim harry im kühlfach sein!
vielen dank und beste grüsse
rob


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Boardi-Welsansitz vor der Schonzeit in AW*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse mich von Werner meinen privaten Guide herumkutschieren:g :q !



Ui, des wird teuer :q :q .

lg
Werner


----------

